# Help with sig



## SaiZou (Feb 18, 2007)

hello okay i really need a sig and avatar at the moment i can give details...

In the sig can it be saizou from peacemaker kurogane and a white dsl with a pic of m3 lite with Saizou anywhere?

in avatar can there be a picture of saizou?


any color will be fine as long as its creative im good!


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 18, 2007)

Provide a pic of the pig, I can't find one. 

Do that and I'll make it for you.


----------



## SaiZou (Feb 18, 2007)

http://fan.roronoa.nu/saizou/ im not sure if u can crop or something the pig out then please do




http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/819880...h+age_scale%3A5
that one shows u what he looks like if u need it you can u use any pic if u want


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 18, 2007)

You dont have any screencaps? I'd feel dirty using someones elses art for this.


----------



## SaiZou (Feb 18, 2007)

if u mean like pics from the anime then im not sure.......


----------



## SaiZou (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/214593...h+age_scale%3A5
well that has a pic from the anime a bit obviios


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 19, 2007)

Here yar' 
I'll even host it for you.


----------



## SaiZou (Feb 19, 2007)

wow..... THANKS omg awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  beatiful lol thanks man i owe u


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 19, 2007)

No problem man, glad you like it.


----------



## SaiZou (Feb 19, 2007)

so do i have to resize this or is it set to go? sry ima noob at this stuff


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 19, 2007)

Nope, its 100% ready to go. Well within both dimension and filesize limits.


----------



## Verocity (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice work Kyoji I like how you moved the start button over and named it saizou.


----------

